# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > jQuery > آموزش: فیلم آموزش جی کوئری به زبان فارسی

## php_love

سلام دوستان

تو این سایت یه فیلم آموزش فارسی جی کوئری دیدم گفتم شاید به دردتون بخوره . البته فیلم های آموزشی انگلیسی هم هست که کافیه برید تو بخش فیلم های خارجی جی کوئری . من که خودم شخصا فیلم های زبان انگلیسی رو به دلیل کیفیت آموزشی بهتر , بیشتر می پسندم . شما رو نمی دونم . 


دانلود فیلم فارسی
 
دانلود فیلم های زبان انگلیسی
 
امیدوارم خوشتون بیاد .

----------


## ehsanzeroone

ویدئو های فارسی آموزش جی کوئری  از ابتدا   
فیلم های فارسی آموزش CSS3   
فیلم های فارسی آموزش HTML5
فیلم های فارسی آموزش HTML
فیلم های فارسی آموزش javascript
فیلم های فارسی آموزش CSS
فیلم های فارسی آموزش AJAX
ویدئو معرفی  metro 
کلیک کنید -- مشاهده وب سایت لرن فایلز و دسته بندی های آموزشی آن ....

این مجموعه ها در حال تکمیل است ..... با درخواست شما به سرعت کامل می شود...
با سلام و عرض خسته نباشید خدمت مدیران و کاربران وب سایت برنامه نویس !
از تمام دوستان دعوت می شود به وب سایت لــــــــــــــرن فایلز دات کام به آدرس : http://learnfiles.com سر زده و از ویدئو های متنوع این سایت بهره ببرند. 99% ویدئو ها فارسی و اختصاصی بوده و توسط مدرسین این تیم ضبط شده است.

----------

